# Help please, How do I upload .GPX files on my Garmin 60CSx?



## Stump Grind (Jan 31, 2014)

I have checked in the archives and found nothing. Even a google search did not yield the results I was looking for.

I'm looking to upload the .GPX files found on MTB Project | Mountain Bike Trail Maps onto my GPS. When I download a track, Mapsource doesn't recognize the extension. Do I need to download a specific program? If so, how do I go about transferring the track to the unit?

Rather be biking!

Thanks,

Stump


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Google was no help?*



Stump Grind said:


> I...Even a google search did not yield the results I was looking for....


Google was no help  "Downloading hikes in GPX format--Garmin GPSmap 60CSx"


----------



## campergf23 (Aug 4, 2013)

Go to the track and check to see I there is a "archive" option, once archived plug it into your computer and go to the archive folder and you should see your track as a .GPX, from there you should be able to upload straight to the site, that's what I do for strava.

This works on my etrex 20 so hopefully it the same. ( I choose to archive the track so I can figure out which track it is)

Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stump Grind (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks guys.

Wolf, When I get to the point to open the saved file with Map source, MS can't see the download. Seems that it doesn't recognize the extension. Any idea?


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*File types?*



Stump Grind said:


> Wolf, When I get to the point to open the saved file with Map source, MS can't see the download. Seems that it doesn't recognize the extension. Any idea?


Did you click on the arrow under file types to show gpx?


----------



## Stump Grind (Jan 31, 2014)

yes I did, now i Can find the file. When I then click on "open" I get an error message. "can not import goose-berry-messa.gpx"


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

Stump Grind said:


> yes I did, now i Can find the file. When I then click on "open" I get an error message. "can not import goose-berry-messa.gpx"


Try another gpx file, could be something wrong with that one. I know it works because you can see it on the screen capture I just made and posted.


----------



## Stump Grind (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah, maybe that site has bad files... Thanks for your help!


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Have you tried putting the 60Cx in to USB Mass Storage mode as opposed to the Garmin Format? That's how I have to work my 76Cxi if I'm working through Strava. Strava only works direct with Garmin Edge type systems.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

First, I suggest using a better program than Mapsource. Try Topofusion Pro. There is a free version.

You don't have to load it using a program. You can just use your file manager. Plug the GPS in to your computer's USB port. Turn it on. When the computer recognizes it, it will work like a thumb drive and you can see the files on the device. Look for the folder "GPX" and just drop the file in there. USB Mass Storage Mode is a good idea, too.

At least MTBProject puts out what should be Garmin-friendly .gpx files.


----------



## Stump Grind (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow, I finally did it! What a challenge for something that should have been so simple!

The Garmin support guy (very helpful BTW) got me 95% there but Basecamp couldn't upload the file to the unit for some reason. I used Topofusion as Nate suggested and now everything's groovy!


----------

